# New MJ test KILLS lab rats



## The New Girl (Aug 14, 2009)

I just found this hot news article:

AP NEWS: New Marijuana test procedure has been found to be fatal to lab rats. A 20 pound brick of marijuana was dropped from 20 feet on top of lab rats and after removing the brick an hour later in each instance it was fatal.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats too funny LOL

Thanks I needed that chuckle!

Nice pic by the way, hope thats not to forward, forgive me if it was.

Cheers!!


----------



## saticus (Aug 14, 2009)

wish they would drop a 20lb brick of pot on me. i don't think it would be fatal, but i'd fake it if they wanted.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 14, 2009)

Yea, be careful DD. Shes the one that dropped the brick.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks
I am carefull just ment as a compliment. I have never been know as a pig yet in this lifetime.

Cheers!!!


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2009)

haha good one.. sad thing is, could almost be true.

just watched 'the union' last night (checkl it out if you've not seen it.. probably nothing you didn't know, but those documentarys are always good for a watch.)

anyway, it had that famous test, you know the one.. "marijuana kills braincells".. you know how they came to that conclusion?
they put gas masks on monkeys, and made them inhale marijuana smoke for 5 minutes at a time. no oxygen, just marijuana smoke.

well it's common knowledge that lack of oxygen causes brain damage.. kills braincells.. so was it really the marijuana smoke or the lack of oxygen killing them?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought this may have been a serious post for a second.  Did you ever read about the study they did on monkeys that was the basis for the "smoking mj kills brain cells" propaganda?  Where they pumped smoke through gas masks on monkeys who eventually due to lack of oxygen would die.  The first thing to die off when deprived of oxygen are your brain cells.  It was commissioned by Nixon.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> haha good one.. sad thing is, could almost be true.
> 
> just watched 'the union' last night (checkl it out if you've not seen it.. probably nothing you didn't know, but those documentarys are always good for a watch.)
> 
> ...


Damn.... Ya beat me to it lol


----------



## viper1951 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds just like a Government test get the answers you want anyway you want. they can always say,  Hey we Ran a test.  the funny part is most of the sheep  aka: people believe it.  thats the worst part.  And they are afraid to  read anything about it, so they can be there own judge.  When you got sheep you need a herder, someone to lead , the not willing to listen people .

alcohol Verse's pot 
 alcohol spend fifty bucks getting drunk so you can spend the night with your head in a toilet puking when you should be having sex 

 pot spend 10 bucks getting a better high  without puking and having great sex 
 alcohol get drunk and drive and kill someone 
pot get stoned raid the fridge .
alcohol feel like crap for days afterward 
pot wake up with a smile on your face and feeling good 
I really can't see why anyone would drink 
alcohol turns people into instant a__Holes
Pot make every one laugh 
Hey pots got my vote


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

To many closed mided people in this world ! people wil darn near believe anything they hear when it comes to these so called "Gov. studies"  You couldnt of said it better viper1951 "SHEEP"  a fear driven society !  Im sure glad I tried pot hahaha.... by far the best thing ive ever tried !  Oh well at least we all are one step ahead of the rest and we are able to sit back and laugh at all the morons and their crazy beliefs....!  I have never been happier and healtheir every since the day I first started using MJ ! The proof is in the pudding baby !   

Great post by the way New girl !   and I do have to agree... nice pic !  : )


----------



## saticus (Aug 14, 2009)

ive been smokin' 40+ yrs. i ain't brain dead yet! i have also smoked through a gas mask. it'll choke you to death, let alone kill brain cells! any study can be rigged to show what is wanted. research is the key to wisdom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

:giggle:   Good one.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol..... I do agree that when I am high I do forget a few things, and my philosiphy's are brilliant !  But when i am not high I think i tend to forget all of the cool stuff I was thinking about when I was High ?  unless I write it down ... and I just cant seem to keep up with all of the great ideas going on at once, so I figure it just is what it is I guess !  I enjoy it either way


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

I drink as well as partake in the herb and I am not an ahole.  I am however one of the select people smart enough to know my limit.  I do know plenty of aholes who drink til they puke/pass out/make fools of themselves.  I'm a wine junkie


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

WoooHooooo !   Im with ya on the wine, I love my red's


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> Wow... I agree that weed is not that bad... I like it... but most everyone knows it does affect memory and coordinated activities...
> 
> I really want to do my own experiments... Like the one with spiders. They have video of a spider making a web before it is high... then they have the video of the spider making the web while it is high.
> 
> ...


I beleive it effects your memory while high but I doesn't alcohol?  And as far as coordination goes, I can't think of anything I can't do high.  There are things I know I SHOULDN'T do high but theres a difference I beleive.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

Iq tests deql with motor function?  I agree it effects it, just not all THAT much.    For me its more about the motivation, I could be coordinated enough to do this or that, but I don't really care to


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats ok by me .... I never set out to be the smartest man alive  hahahaha
Im a good dad to my kids and a good husband to my wife  and I make a great living and we are all happy ! Oh and I get to smoke some of the finest bud too....   Lol   being a lil stupid now and then is kinda fun !


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2009)

aplaisia, have you seen 'super high me'?
he actually did a few tests while stoned, and while sober.. and actually scored better on most while stoned.

i think it really depends what you are doing, and how much you've smoked.. obviously if you're completely wasted on some couchlock stuff, you may be a little slower at things.
but to say you'll do worse at everything while stoned, is flawed IMO.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

:yeahthat:  I was just thinkin about that as well, you beat me to it
you are absolutely right, his IQ actually increased overall, now thats some good doo doo !  lol


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

Its al good aplaisia !  No ones gettin crazy, just havin a lil friday afternoon conversation ...  nothin but luv 4 ya


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

I find it interesting and you didn't make me crazy. My kids beat you to that!


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> Sweeet!!!
> I was hopin everyone wouldn't get all crazy over my comments... I primarily smoke because I grow. I grow primarily because it smells sooo freakin good...
> 
> The buzz is cool too... As long as I'm not trying to be productive. I hate going in circles.
> ...


 
*i don't mean this offensively at all
you sound as though you're just becoming (or have just recently become) enlightened of our beloved plant.. i recommend you to check out some (pro)marijuana documentarys. i think you'll be amazed at how good this plant actually is.  
i'm sure youtube has a few good ones.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

Too funny, good stuff.  I was wondering by the title what the heck kind of herb would ever kill someone...  

Then again dirty brick dope has probably been known to send a few people to the hospital a few times I'm sure :rofl:

And yea, I agree with degenerative....nice avatar/profile pic New Girl.  I don't think you were too forward DD, that is why she is using it!!!  And I thank her for that...     Thanks New Girl :aok:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> aplaisia, have you seen 'super high me'?
> he actually did a few tests while stoned, and while sober.. and actually scored better on most while stoned.
> 
> i think it really depends what you are doing, and how much you've smoked.. obviously if you're completely wasted on some couchlock stuff, you may be a little slower at things.
> but to say you'll do worse at everything while stoned, is flawed IMO.


 
I agree Kaotik...remember that snowboard who tested positive for buds and they said it was performance enhancing....

And don't even get me started on music....


----------



## viper1951 (Aug 14, 2009)

I know that using weed makes me smarter . ok I'am extreme hyperactive 
my brain is running at a thousand miles an hour,  and can't get much done because, I can't seem to hold just one thought for very long .Ok on the other hand, when I smoke weed my brain slows down just enough for me to complete what I was doing . it also makes me read a lot when stoned. I can spend hours on the net just reading . I never could do that before , weed . I was never very good in school because I would lose interest to quick . they may call adhd or what ever. the point is , with pot I can slow down and smell the roses , not just run by them  . Now I know  a government study may try to prove me wrong.  But as I see it you can have a report say anything you want it to say as long as you are willing to pay extra for it .  so who do you believe  the Government or your self ?and personal testing ? If I get stoned I can figure out any problem I may have been facing . but on the other hand  to remember what I did ,I have to get stoned again to remember what it was .  weird  but true all a study says it what the person paying for it wants it to say . with crime the way it is today and so many dishonest people out there
 you can get them to say anything you want for a price   and thats a fact! they will sell there soles for money power and greed it's the American way! Viper1951


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

RE : viper1951
Everything you just said is exactly what I have found to be true with myself !
I have done a complete 180 in my life when it comes to all of the above, My brain is like a thinking machine on nitriceoxide, millions of great ideas  just at a million miles per hr.  My focus on things has improved by.. wow I couldnt even begin to tell you !  I can read and take in knowledge like never before, my problem solving skills have become amazing !  Its almost like whenever I smoke some bomb, every thing comes completely into focus, if that makes any sence. I cant even begin to explain the changes in my life for the better from the day I started to enjoy the gift we call Marijuana ! Once Again my theory that MJ has wonderful powers is confirmed !


----------



## viper1951 (Aug 14, 2009)

It sure has helped me out . I can do things now, and enjoy them instead of being frustrated by them . a Great Big Bonus for sure,  It's nice to slow down and see the World differently. It has made me a better father to my kids  with a whole lot more understanding  of them. I can't see how anyone can say that it's bad for you. When it offers so much to you,  it's like being reborn, and starting a whole new life , well guys and gals enjoy. love the  chat will drop in later  Viper1951


----------



## Piperson (Aug 15, 2009)

:yay:


			
				The New Girl said:
			
		

> I just found this hot news article:
> 
> AP NEWS: New Marijuana test procedure has been found to be fatal to lab rats. A 20 pound brick of marijuana was dropped from 20 feet on top of lab rats and after removing the brick an hour later in each instance it was fatal.



I think the test was flawed because they waited an hour to remove the brick. The rats could have died from suffocation and not brain damage. But the test does prove that marijuana is dangerous!


----------

